# Entry clearance and Leave to enter Uk



## sesame (Jun 29, 2014)

Hi everyone,

Could you please tell me if there's any difference between : Entry clearance ( visa) and leave to enter the UK ?? Cause from what i read they're different things but some people on forums say they're the same... Any idea ?

Thank you all


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes there is, though they are closely related.
Entry clearance, a UK immigration term for visa, is a permission you apply in advance to enter UK for a specific purpose which, depending on your nationality and type of visa you need, is either not needed or compulsory. 
Holding a visa facilitates your entry into UK for that purpose, but the final judgment rests with the immigration officer you meet at UK border. If they are satisfied it was obtained correctly and not fraudulently, and you continue to meet the conditions of the visa, you are likely to be allowed in, for which they give you leave (permission) to enter (LTE) and stamp your passport over your visa accordingly. You usually get an open date stamp carrying the date, name of UK port and the immigration officer's ID number, so that they can be traced later where necessary.


----------



## sesame (Jun 29, 2014)

Hey Joppa! 

that's what i understood from what i've read previously, thank you very much for your clarifications. I was worried because i got a refusal for entry clearance a month ago ( because of lack of documents) and i reapplied a few days ago ( after i have addressed what they have pointed out in their letter), but the thing is, i paid for a priority visa ( which normally takes 4-5 working days) and i've only noticed that : " They recommend for those who have previously been refused leave to enter not to apply using this service'".... So this is why i was worried. 

Do you know if it takes longer to process an application when you have had a refusal before ? ( even though i paid for priority? ). Ps/ I applied for Business visa less than 6 months

Thank you very much


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, it takes longer as your application receives greater scrutiny. Priority simply means your case will be looked at sooner than non-priority applications and this won't change.


----------



## sesame (Jun 29, 2014)

Thank you lots ! let's wait then ...


----------

